# baby girl has a swollen perineum



## claudiaderi

A couple of days ago while I was changing my baby's nappy I noticed that her perineum was swollen. As I wiped it felt like a small wobbly lump under my fingers and it looked like it had a small fisure so now i'm  worried about her getting an infection.  She sometimes strains badly when doing a poo and I think this may have contributed to the little tear ( she does very large poos). What should I do?
Thanks
Claudia


----------



## verity c

Hi Claudia,

It is very difficult to assess this without seeing the problem but from the sound of it i would say you probably need to make an appointment to take your little one to the gp.

Sorry i can't be more specific but if it is worrying you, you sould get it checked out! 

Let me know how you get on 

Luv V xx


----------



## claudiaderi

I made an appt last week for tomorrow for something else so I will ask the GP about it.  Today when I changed her she cried when I wiped there, so I think it must be sore.  It does look very odd - its beginning to look like its dangly now. Dont like the look of it at all.
Anything I can do to stop her straining when she does a poo.  She's not constipated and she eats a very balanced diet but she does like her large portions so obviously what goes in must come out. 
Will let u know what doc says.

Thanks
Claudia


----------



## claudiaderi

Dr confirmed a fisure and said its quite common in babies and to give Leyla more water so she doesn't strain so much when pooing.

Unfortunately on top of that she woke up this am with a fever of 39.2.  I've been worried and stressed all day as the Calpol and Nurofen that GP has advised has not helped reduce the fever by more than 0.4 of a degree. He thinks it may be an ear infection. I've stripped her down to a nappy but this had little effect.  
A worried mum
Claudia


----------

